# مجموعه کتب من National Association of Corrosion Engineers



## freeme (14 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع منقول من احد المنتدیات الایرانیه
حجم کل المجموعه : 60 مغابایت
باسورد : www.pdms.ir



- Rp0296-2000 Guidelines For Detection Of Cracking Wet h2S Service.pdf ۱/۶ MB
- Rp0575-2001 - Internal Cathodic Protection In Oil-Treating.pdf ۷۲/۴ KB
-Ip 34103 Overview Of Sulfidic Corrosion In Petroleum Refining.pdf ۳۴/۷ KB
1-Sspc-Sp 5 White Metal Blast Cleaning.pdf ۱۰۰/۷ KB
2-Sspc-Sp 10 Near-White Metal Blast Cleaning.pdf ۱۰۰/۲ KB
Iso 15156-2 Ed 2003(E) Nace Mr0175.pdf ۷۶۳ KB
Lista Nace.doc ۵۹۷ KB
Mr-0175 - Iso 15156-1 Parts 1 - 3 (First Edition - 2001).pdf ۱/۷ MB
Nace 14c296.pdf ۲۸/۶ KB
Nace 6g198-1998;Sspc-Tr 2-1998.pdf ۴۱۷ KB
Nace Corrosion Engineer’s Reference Handbook (Excelente).pdf ۳/۱ MB
Nace International 2002 Glossary Of Corrosion-Related Terms.pdf ۱۳۰/۶ KB
Nace Mr 0103 Materials Resistant To Sulfide Stress Cracking.pdf ۱۳۴/۲ KB
Nace Mr 0274 1995.pdf ۲۶۸/۲ KB
Nace Mr0175Iso15156(All).pdf ۱/۶ MB
Nace No 06.pdf ۱/۲ MB
Nace No 1 - Sspc-Sp5.pdf ۸۸/۲ KB
Nace No 1 Sspc-Sp 5 White Metal Blast Cleaning.pdf ۹۵/۵ KB
Nace No 2 - Sspc-Sp10.pdf ۸۷/۹ KB
Nace No 3 - Sspc-Sp06.pdf ۸۷/۷ KB
Nace No 4 - Sspc Sp 7 2000.pdf ۸۶/۶ KB
Nace No 5 - Sspc-Sp12 Surface Preparation And Cleaning Of Steel And Other.pdf ۲۰۷/۸ KB
Nace No 6 - Sspc-Sp 13.pdf ۱۹۳/۵ KB
Nace No 6 - Sspc-Sp13.pdf ۲۰۷ KB
Nace No 8 - Sspc-Sp14.pdf ۸۱/۵ KB
Nace Rp 0170 1997.pdf ۳۶۵/۸ KB
Nace Rp 0177 2000.pdf ۱/۲ MB
Nace Rp 0188-99.pdf ۶۴/۹ KB
Nace Rp 0296 2000.pdf ۱/۶ MB
Nace Rp 0472-2005 Methods And Controls To Prevent In-Service Environmental Cracking Of Carbon Steel Weldments.pdf ۳۸۱/۳ KB
Nace Rp 0592 2001.pdf ۵۹۵ KB
Nace Rp-01-75.pdf ۶۵۶ KB
Nace Rp0169-96(1).pdf ۲۵۶/۴ KB
Nace Rp0170 Austenitic Stainless Steels From Polythionic Acid.pdf ۴۳۶/۷ KB
Nace Rp0170 Ballot.pdf ۱۰۳/۴ KB
Nace Rp0176 Corrosion Control Of Steel Offshore Structures.pdf ۲۸۷/۴ KB
Nace Rp0176-Corrosion Control 2.pdf ۲/۵ MB
Nace Rp0176-Corrosion Control.pdf ۲/۵ MB
Nace Rp0185 Extruded Polyolefin Resin Coating Systems.pdf ۶۰۷/۲ KB
Nace Rp0188 Testing Of New Protective Coatings.pdf ۵۰۷/۲ KB
Nace Rp0188-1999 - Testing Of New Protective Coatings.pdf ۵۰۶/۶ KB
Nace Rp0191 Internal Plastic Coatings For Oilfield Tubular.pdf ۱۰۳/۹ KB
Nace Rp0274 High-Voltage Electrical Inspection Of Pipeline.pdf ۳۰۷/۷ KB
Nace Rp0287 Field Measurement Of Surface Profile.pdf ۱۳۳/۲ KB
Nace Rp0296 Drm Of Cracking Of Existing Petroleum Refinery.pdf ۱/۸ MB
Nace Rp0375 Wax Coating Systems For Underground Piping.pdf ۴۸۹/۳ KB
Nace Rp0388 Impressed Current Cathodic Protection.pdf ۷۵۲ KB
Nace Rp0394 Apqc Of Plant-Applied, Fusion-Bonded.pdf ۴۵۴/۴ KB
Nace Rp0394.pdf ۹۱۰/۴ KB
Nace Rp0399 Plant-Applied, External Coal Tar Enamel.pdf ۷۰۵/۸ KB
Nace Rp0403-2003.pdf ۱۳۸/۶ KB
Nace Rp0472 Prevent In-Service Environmental Cracking.pdf ۹۰۳/۴ KB
Nace Rp0472.pdf ۲۸۸/۶ KB
Nace Rp0475 Selection Of Metallic Materials Water Handling.pdf ۱۷۰/۶ KB
Nace Rp0475.pdf ۳۱۹/۲ KB
Nace Rp0492 Offshore Pipeline Bracelet Anodes.pdf ۵۵۲/۱ KB
Nace Rp0675-88.pdf ۱/۴ MB
Nace Rpo 391.pdf ۶۱۳ KB
Nace Rpo 575.pdf ۱/۴ MB
NACE Standard TM0284-2003 Evaluation Of Pipeline And Pressure Vessel Steels For Resistance To Hydrogen.pdf ۱۶۸/۶ KB
Nace Std Mr0175.pdf ۹۳۴/۱ KB
Nace Std Rp0177-2000.pdf ۱/۳ MB
Nace Std Rp0187-1996.pdf ۸۲۵/۸ KB
Nace Std Rp0192-1998.pdf ۷۲۷/۳ KB
Nace Std Rp0274-1998.pdf ۳۱۶/۱ KB
Nace Std Rp0286-2002.pdf ۱ MB
Nace Std Rp0502-2002.pdf ۸۲۸/۲ KB
Nace Std Rp0572-2001.pdf ۱ MB
Nace Std Tm0187-1998.pdf ۶۷۷/۸ KB
Nace Tg247Draft.pdf ۱۰۲/۴ KB
Nace Tm 0184.pdf ۶۹۱/۵ KB
Nace Tm0177 Metals For Resistance To Environmental Cracking.pdf ۲/۴ MB
Nace Tm0183 Internal Plastic Coatings For Corrosion Control.pdf ۳۴۵/۱ KB
Nace Tm0185 Internal Plastic Coatings For Corrosion Control.pdf ۳۴۶ KB
Nace Tm0190 Impressed Current Testing Of Aluminum Anodes.pdf ۵۹۲/۶ KB
Nace Tm0198 Slow Strain Rate Test For Cras.pdf ۱/۲ MB
Nace Tm0284 Pipeline And Vessel Steels For Resistance To Hic.pdf ۱۷۵/۹ KB
Nace-2004 A Robust Approach To Pipeline Integrity Management Using Direct Assessment Based On Structural Reliability Analysis.pdf ۱۹۰/۵ KB
Nace-2004 Robust Approach To Pipeline Integrity Management Using Direct Assessment Based On Structural Reliability Analysis.pdf ۱۹۰/۵ KB
Nace-Book Standards Vol1.pdf ۲۳۳/۱ KB
Nace-Book Standards Vol2.pdf ۱۶۴/۲ KB
Nace-Mr 0175-2003 Metals For Sulfide Stress Crackingand Stress Corrosion Cracking Resistancein Sour Oilfield Environments.pdf ۵۹۰/۴ KB
Nace-Mr 0176-2000 Metallic Materials For Sucker-Rod Pumps For Corrosive Oilfield Environments.pdf ۷۸۰/۳ KB
Nace-No6.pdf ۱۰۰۹/۸ KB
Nace-Rp 0169-2002 Control Of External Corrosion On Underground Or Submerged Metallic Piping Systems.pdf ۱۹۸/۲ KB
Nace-Rp 0285-2002 Corrosion Control Of Underground Storage Tank Systems By Cathodic Protection.pdf ۱۰۲۳/۴ KB
Nace-Rp 0295-1995.pdf ۶۹۰/۷ KB
Nace-Rp 0387-1999 Metallurgical And Inspection Requirements For Cast Galvanic Anodess For Offshore Applications.pdf ۵۶۸/۸ KB
Nace-Rp 0472-2005 Methods And Controls To Prevent In-Service Environmental Cracking Of Carbon Steel Weldments In Corrosive Petroleum Refining Environments.pdf ۲۷۸/۲ KB
Nace-Rp 0472-2005 Methods And Controls To Prevent In-Service Environmental Cracking Of Carbon Steel Weldments.pdf ۲۷۸/۲ KB
Nace-Rp0290.pdf ۹۱۰ KB
Nace-Rpo187.pdf ۶۹۹/۷ KB
Nace-Rpo190.pdf ۳۰۵/۴ KB
Nace-Rpo193.pdf ۹۶۰/۴ KB
Nace-Rpo274.pdf ۲۴۶/۴ KB
Nace-Rpo288.pdf ۳۱۹/۹ KB
Nace-Rpo297.pdf ۶۹۶/۹ KB
Nace-Rpo300.pdf ۸۰۷/۴ KB
Nace-Rpo491.pdf ۱۷۲/۳ KB
Nace-Rpo492.pdf ۴۶۵/۷ KB
Nace-Tm0171.pdf ۷۱۰/۵ KB
Nace-Tm0193.pdf ۴۳۹/۵ KB
Nace-Tm0296.pdf ۵۱۱/۲ KB
Nace-Tm0374.pdf ۳۴۹/۴ KB
Nace-Tm0498.pdf ۷۲۸/۱ KB
Nfpa Sspc-1997.pdf ۲۷ KB
Rp 0304-2004 Design, Installation, And Operation Of Thermoplastic Liners For Oilfield Pipelines.pdf ۱۲۳/۸ KB
Rp0197-1997.pdf ۳۰۴/۲ KB
Sspc Pa1.pdf ۱ MB
Sspc-Sp10 Nace2.pdf ۴۳/۷ KB
Sspc-Sp6 Nace3.pdf ۴۳/۲ KB​Download Link : http://www.4shared.com/dir/Mq0a9q4o/Nace.html
Password : www.pdms.ir​


----------



## moneebhamid (14 يوليو 2010)

mashkoooooor


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (14 يوليو 2010)

freeme قال:


> الموضوع منقول من احد المنتدیات الایرانیه
> حجم کل المجموعه : 60 مغابایت
> باسورد : www.pdms.ir
> 
> ...


 
هذا العضو هو:
aimnham
وسبق طرده من المنتدى لتطاوله 
على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وثوابت دين الاسلام
فقاطعوه واحذروه
ويمكنكم زيارة المنتدى العام لمعرفة حقيقته :
من كرامات المجاهدين بالصور

بالله عليكم تدخلوا تشوفوا الفضايح


----------

